

Ask HN: What bank do you use? - zxz

I'm looking for a new bank for small businesses, anyone have any recommendations?
======
avk
I recently had an account with Wells Fargo that I used for my short-lived
startup. We didn't use it heavily but didn't have any problems.

------
pinksoda
Don't touch Bank of America with a ten foot pole.

